# List of electric motors only lakes within 2 hours of Cleveland



## Fishinaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

Im new to these lakes and shhhhhh, me likey! 

Anyway Ive been to Moggy. I know of LaDue and Nimisila. Are there any other decent sized elect. only lakes around?

Thanks, Pauly


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Punderson, and east branch both in geauga county..


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Findley - wellington
Aquilla - Claridon
Spencer 
Wellington Upground
Here is a list
http://codes.ohio.gov/oac/1501:47-3-17
and here
http://watercraft.ohiodnr.gov/where-to-boat/inland-lakes


----------



## Fishinaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks! Now which one has the biggest bass?(c and r) and which has best numbers? From my limited experience Mogodore is a good bass lake . I've been there s few times and caught a few keeper size maybe 14-15 inches.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

In my opinion, Ladue is probably the best lake for Bass that is electric motor only.

Wes


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

The only way to figure out how the bass fishing is to fish the lake. You'll find that some lakes will suit your style better than others. What makes a good bass lake for one may not be for another.


----------



## armyvet (Apr 27, 2015)

The west end of West branch is no wake. There's always guys fishing out of canoes and yaks and the smaller jon boats. I was out Saturday immediately after the storms moved out. The water conditions weren't too bad closer to the bridge. The other half was chocolate milk. Its just really high. I picked up a 42" musky trolling through the chocolate milk and debris, so i know water conditions don't bother them, and that's all i fish for, so i can't comment on the bass bite.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## coachfozz (Mar 19, 2006)

Deer Creek is an electric only and Salem Reservoir (which will push that 2 hour limit for you)
is also electric only. Both have nice bass in them.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

Hodgson in Ravenna is a electric only great bass lake


----------

